# Oh nooooo! I forgot to write down what date I bred my doe!!!!!



## miss_thenorth (Sep 10, 2009)

Senility MUST be setting in, because I swear I remember writing it down in my book.  But I did not.  I think it was around the last week of August.  or was it.

Is there any way to tell how far along she is??  If not, I'll just be putting the nest box up really early.


----------



## Kooshie (Sep 10, 2009)

Uh oh.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 11, 2009)

You can palpitate to try to determine how far along she is, but honestly, I think if it were me, I'd just put the box in early.  
Just 30 days.


----------

